# Any Enthusiasts for Old Classical Recordings? Thoughts?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I recently started collecting records again and I'm finding some real gems in the 78 format.

Anyone else have any experience with this? Unfortunately, the one player I have that can play 78s doesn't have an output so I could only make recordings with a direct microphone, but I'm eager to eventually put out some of my finds.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't listen to 78's often, but I agree there are some really nice recordings out there. the 2 resources I know of are 78 toeren klassiek and the Shellackophile both blogs specialize in 78's though the shellackophile has 33's too but only very early ones. oh and Bigshot posted this thread http://www.talkclassical.com/19640-adolph-buschs-handel-concerti.html which has a link to some of his other 78 rips as well.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't buy vintage recordings, but I enjoy discovering stuff on YouTube. I found this a while back.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

I've about 100 CD of historical recordings for chamber or string&orchestra. All of them are copies of old 78 or very early LP.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Anything Dennis Brain recorded is the hornist's version of the Holy Grail.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

If you consider very old recordings, like the ones made by Pabst, for example, i just LOVE them!!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do have a Carmen on 23 , 78 format discs, alas nothing to play it on.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

If I had plenty of space, I´d probably include real 78s and an accompanying old playing system; unfortunately I don´t, and stick to 78-transfers on LPs, CDs and digital files, focusing on orchestral, chamber & piano music. Lots of very interesting musicians to be explored in that way. 
It seems to me that almost all the original stuff is more or less available as transfers these days.

I do have a few 78-box-sets with a cover by the record design pioneer Steinweiss though.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I found a big playlist:


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

regenmusic said:


> I found a big playlist:


Thank you Regenmusic


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Orchestras musicians and conductors didn't Interpret think or even play as their modern counterparts do. Older recordings can be a real education!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> Orchestras musicians and conductors didn't Interpret think or even play as their modern counterparts do. Older recordings can be a real education!


Exactly. I think it is this extreme. That's why I want to post many recordings of this material. There is no way that what is online now or what has been re-released on CD even scratches the surfaces. I don't know yet if that playlist I posted has a good ratio of what I would be considered a large percentage of the best for me verses material which I don't think shows as much of this difference you mentioned. I found a version on 78 of Manuel de Falla "Homenaje - Le Tombeau de Claude Debussy" which sounds _much _different than those I found on YouTube.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Furtwängler Beethoven Symphony No. 3, Berlin Philharmonic Dec. 8, 1952


----------

